# [udev] Quante periferiche!

## saxtro

Ciao a tutti,

dopo aver letto questa guida, mi sono cimentato nell' installazione di un kernel in cui la gestione dei device fosse gestita esclusivamente da udev.

Sono rimasto perplesso quando ho scoperto che il pennino usb è /dev/uba tra i vari

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ls /dev/sd
> 
> sda    sda14  sda6   sdb10  sdb2   sdb8   sdc12  sdc4   sdd    sdd14  sdd6
> ...

 

non so perchè (non ritrovo la fonte) ero convinto che con l' uso di udev il numero dei device diminuisse, invece mi ritrovo 1494 oggetti in /dev di cui ben 22 sono sottodirectory.

E' normale oppure per certo ho sbagliato da qualche parte visto il numero di device?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' qualcosa che non quadra. Hai modificato come da guida il file /etc/conf.d/rc?

----------

## saxtro

```

Codice 2.6: /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

```

sinceramente no, ho supposto non fosse neccessario visto che ho non ho compilato il supporto a devfs,

```

Gentoo olte a usare udev mantiene anche una versione statica della directory /dev in modo che non si possano avere problemi con file di dispositivo mancanti

```

ho supposto male che senza devfs non li avrebbe creati?

Visto che ho compilato due kernel, uno con udev e l' altro con devfs se volessi avviare il kernel con devfs mi basta passare

```

gentoo=noudev

```

al kernel con supporto devfs?

Le modifiche a rc comprometterebbero il funzionamento del kernel con supporto devfs?

Esiste uno script che crei /usr/src/linux che punti ai sources giusti per ogni avvio di kernel?

grzie a tutti

:ciao:

----------

## saxtro

modificando il file rc trovo 658 device + 18 directory in /dev, sono sul numero giusto? (grosso modo è lo stesso numero di periferiche di devfs)

----------

## fabius

Io ho 194 file+directory in /dev.

----------

## saxtro

udev

```

bash-2.05b# less /var/log/messages |grep udev

Apr  6 23:15:10 tron udevsend[19727]: udevd daemon started

Apr  7 11:59:11 tron udevsend[8531]: udevd daemon started

Apr  7 11:59:11 tron udevsend[8528]: udevd daemon started

bash-2.05b#              

```

devfs quando era solo

```

bash-2.05b# less /var/log/messages |grep devfs

............

Apr  2 18:46:37 tron Mounted devfs on /dev

Apr  3 09:32:35 tron devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Apr  3 09:32:35 tron devfs: boot_options: 0x1

......

```

questo invece è l' avvio con devfs del kernel in cui è compilato dopo che avevo dato # emerge -C udev (file rc non ancora modificato)

```

bash-2.05b# less /var/log/messages |grep devfs

Apr  7 10:05:12 tron devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Apr  7 10:05:12 tron devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Apr  7 10:06:03 tron devfsd[1108]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

bash-2.05b#

```

nel log non c'è traccia di devfs nell' ultimo avvio

----------

## 5p4wN

prova amettere l'opzione gentoo-nodevfs tra le opzioni del kernel al boot cmq qualche periferica in più dovrebbe vedertela cmq per mantenere delle compatibilità....non così tante naturalmente .-)

----------

## saxtro

 *5p4wN wrote:*   

> prova amettere l'opzione gentoo-nodevfs tra le opzioni del kernel al boot cmq qualche periferica in più dovrebbe vedertela cmq per mantenere delle compatibilità....non così tante naturalmente .-)

 

cosi?

```

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

delay=500

default=gentoo-2.6.11r5

image = /boot/kernel-2.6.11r5

 root=/dev/hda2

 label=gentoo-2.6.11r5

 read-only

 append = "gentoo=nodevfs"

image= /boot/kernel-2.6.10r6

 root=/dev/hda2

 label=gentoo-2.6.10r6

 read-only

 append = "gentoo=nodevfs"

other=/dev/hda3

label=windows

```

c' già  ;(

----------

## saxtro

 *http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Now at this point you might think you actually have udev, sysfs and hotplug installed and ready to go. Sorry, but NO. Until sysfs is mounted, /dev mounted in ramfs and hotplug started you aren't really doing anything. You will see changes in /sys if remove or add devices, but the system is not doing anything with this information.
> 
> 

 

```

bash-2.05b$ less /etc/mtab

...........

none /proc proc rw 0 0

none /sys sysfs rw 0 0

none /dev ramfs rw 0 0

none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

..........

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,devmode=0666 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

```

qualche anima pia mi spiega che vuol dire? non vorrei aver capito fischi per fiaschi....

----------

## Raffo

a me segna 1492 items, 1472 files  :Shocked: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
star_platinum root # ls /dev/ |wc -l

689
```

ma la maggior parte sono pty e tty.....

```
star_platinum root # ls /dev/ 

adsp      mem        ptyc8  ptypd  ptyt2  ptyw7  ptyzc       tty41  ttyb9  ttyee  ttyS1  ttyv0  ttyy5

agpgart   misc       ptyc9  ptype  ptyt3  ptyw8  ptyzd       tty42  ttyba  ttyef  ttys2  ttyv1  ttyy6

audio     mixer      ptyca  ptypf  ptyt4  ptyw9  ptyze       tty43  ttybb  ttyp0  ttyS2  ttyv2  ttyy7

cdrom     null       ptycb  ptyq0  ptyt5  ptywa  ptyzf       tty44  ttybc  ttyp1  ttys3  ttyv3  ttyy8

cdroms    nvidia     ptycc  ptyq1  ptyt6  ptywb  random      tty45  ttybd  ttyp2  ttyS3  ttyv4  ttyy9

cdrw      nvidia0    ptycd  ptyq2  ptyt7  ptywc  rtc         tty46  ttybe  ttyp3  ttys4  ttyv5  ttyya

console   nvidiactl  ptyce  ptyq3  ptyt8  ptywd  sequencer   tty47  ttybf  ttyp4  ttyS4  ttyv6  ttyyb

core      pktcdvd    ptycf  ptyq4  ptyt9  ptywe  sequencer2  tty48  ttyc0  ttyp5  ttys5  ttyv7  ttyyc

discs     port       ptyd0  ptyq5  ptyta  ptywf  shm         tty49  ttyc1  ttyp6  ttyS5  ttyv8  ttyyd

dsp       psaux      ptyd1  ptyq6  ptytb  ptyx0  snd         tty5   ttyc2  ttyp7  ttys6  ttyv9  ttyye

dvd       ptmx       ptyd2  ptyq7  ptytc  ptyx1  sndstat     tty50  ttyc3  ttyp8  ttyS6  ttyva  ttyyf

fb        pts        ptyd3  ptyq8  ptytd  ptyx2  sound       tty51  ttyc4  ttyp9  ttys7  ttyvb  ttyz0

fb0       pty        ptyd4  ptyq9  ptyte  ptyx3  stderr      tty52  ttyc5  ttypa  ttyS7  ttyvc  ttyz1

fb1       ptya0      ptyd5  ptyqa  ptytf  ptyx4  stdin       tty53  ttyc6  ttypb  ttys8  ttyvd  ttyz2

fbsplash  ptya1      ptyd6  ptyqb  ptyu0  ptyx5  stdout      tty54  ttyc7  ttypc  ttys9  ttyve  ttyz3

fd        ptya2      ptyd7  ptyqc  ptyu1  ptyx6  tts         tty55  ttyc8  ttypd  ttysa  ttyvf  ttyz4

full      ptya3      ptyd8  ptyqd  ptyu2  ptyx7  tty         tty56  ttyc9  ttype  ttysb  ttyw0  ttyz5

gpmctl    ptya4      ptyd9  ptyqe  ptyu3  ptyx8  tty0        tty57  ttyca  ttypf  ttysc  ttyw1  ttyz6

hda       ptya5      ptyda  ptyqf  ptyu4  ptyx9  tty1        tty58  ttycb  ttyq0  ttysd  ttyw2  ttyz7

hda1      ptya6      ptydb  ptyr0  ptyu5  ptyxa  tty10       tty59  ttycc  ttyq1  ttyse  ttyw3  ttyz8

hda2      ptya7      ptydc  ptyr1  ptyu6  ptyxb  tty11       tty6   ttycd  ttyq2  ttysf  ttyw4  ttyz9

hda3      ptya8      ptydd  ptyr2  ptyu7  ptyxc  tty12       tty60  ttyce  ttyq3  ttyt0  ttyw5  ttyza

hda4      ptya9      ptyde  ptyr3  ptyu8  ptyxd  tty13       tty61  ttycf  ttyq4  ttyt1  ttyw6  ttyzb

hdb       ptyaa      ptydf  ptyr4  ptyu9  ptyxe  tty14       tty62  ttyd0  ttyq5  ttyt2  ttyw7  ttyzc

hde       ptyab      ptye0  ptyr5  ptyua  ptyxf  tty15       tty63  ttyd1  ttyq6  ttyt3  ttyw8  ttyzd

hde1      ptyac      ptye1  ptyr6  ptyub  ptyy0  tty16       tty7   ttyd2  ttyq7  ttyt4  ttyw9  ttyze

hde2      ptyad      ptye2  ptyr7  ptyuc  ptyy1  tty17       tty8   ttyd3  ttyq8  ttyt5  ttywa  ttyzf

hde3      ptyae      ptye3  ptyr8  ptyud  ptyy2  tty18       tty9   ttyd4  ttyq9  ttyt6  ttywb  urandom

hde5      ptyaf      ptye4  ptyr9  ptyue  ptyy3  tty19       ttya0  ttyd5  ttyqa  ttyt7  ttywc  v4l

hde6      ptyb0      ptye5  ptyra  ptyuf  ptyy4  tty2        ttya1  ttyd6  ttyqb  ttyt8  ttywd  vbi0

hde7      ptyb1      ptye6  ptyrb  ptyv0  ptyy5  tty20       ttya2  ttyd7  ttyqc  ttyt9  ttywe  vc

hpet      ptyb2      ptye7  ptyrc  ptyv1  ptyy6  tty21       ttya3  ttyd8  ttyqd  ttyta  ttywf  vcc

i2c       ptyb3      ptye8  ptyrd  ptyv2  ptyy7  tty22       ttya4  ttyd9  ttyqe  ttytb  ttyx0  vcs

i2c-0     ptyb4      ptye9  ptyre  ptyv3  ptyy8  tty23       ttya5  ttyda  ttyqf  ttytc  ttyx1  vcs1

i2c-1     ptyb5      ptyea  ptyrf  ptyv4  ptyy9  tty24       ttya6  ttydb  ttyr0  ttytd  ttyx2  vcs12

i2c-2     ptyb6      ptyeb  ptys0  ptyv5  ptyya  tty25       ttya7  ttydc  ttyr1  ttyte  ttyx3  vcs2

ide       ptyb7      ptyec  ptys1  ptyv6  ptyyb  tty26       ttya8  ttydd  ttyr2  ttytf  ttyx4  vcs3

initctl   ptyb8      ptyed  ptys2  ptyv7  ptyyc  tty27       ttya9  ttyde  ttyr3  ttyu0  ttyx5  vcs4

inotify   ptyb9      ptyee  ptys3  ptyv8  ptyyd  tty28       ttyaa  ttydf  ttyr4  ttyu1  ttyx6  vcs5

input     ptyba      ptyef  ptys4  ptyv9  ptyye  tty29       ttyab  ttye0  ttyr5  ttyu2  ttyx7  vcs6

kmem      ptybb      ptyp0  ptys5  ptyva  ptyyf  tty3        ttyac  ttye1  ttyr6  ttyu3  ttyx8  vcs7

kmsg      ptybc      ptyp1  ptys6  ptyvb  ptyz0  tty30       ttyad  ttye2  ttyr7  ttyu4  ttyx9  vcsa

log       ptybd      ptyp2  ptys7  ptyvc  ptyz1  tty31       ttyae  ttye3  ttyr8  ttyu5  ttyxa  vcsa1

loop      ptybe      ptyp3  ptys8  ptyvd  ptyz2  tty32       ttyaf  ttye4  ttyr9  ttyu6  ttyxb  vcsa12

loop0     ptybf      ptyp4  ptys9  ptyve  ptyz3  tty33       ttyb0  ttye5  ttyra  ttyu7  ttyxc  vcsa2

loop1     ptyc0      ptyp5  ptysa  ptyvf  ptyz4  tty34       ttyb1  ttye6  ttyrb  ttyu8  ttyxd  vcsa3

loop2     ptyc1      ptyp6  ptysb  ptyw0  ptyz5  tty35       ttyb2  ttye7  ttyrc  ttyu9  ttyxe  vcsa4

loop3     ptyc2      ptyp7  ptysc  ptyw1  ptyz6  tty36       ttyb3  ttye8  ttyrd  ttyua  ttyxf  vcsa5

loop4     ptyc3      ptyp8  ptysd  ptyw2  ptyz7  tty37       ttyb4  ttye9  ttyre  ttyub  ttyy0  vcsa6

loop5     ptyc4      ptyp9  ptyse  ptyw3  ptyz8  tty38       ttyb5  ttyea  ttyrf  ttyuc  ttyy1  vcsa7

loop6     ptyc5      ptypa  ptysf  ptyw4  ptyz9  tty39       ttyb6  ttyeb  ttys0  ttyud  ttyy2  video

loop7     ptyc6      ptypb  ptyt0  ptyw5  ptyza  tty4        ttyb7  ttyec  ttyS0  ttyue  ttyy3  video0

lp0       ptyc7      ptypc  ptyt1  ptyw6  ptyzb  tty40       ttyb8  ttyed  ttys1  ttyuf  ttyy4  zero

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ma la maggior parte sono pty e tty.....

 

Si quello e' normale ma lui ha anche tutti gli sd*

----------

## Raffo

anche io ho cose senza senso... 

```
admmidi        fd0h880    hdb15  hdf14      isdnctrl5   ptyb1  ptyq4  ptyv7    radio17  sbpcd2      sg1      tty33  ttyc6  ttyr9  ttywc    vbi7    vcsa25   video43

adsp           fd0u1040   hdb16  hdf15      isdnctrl6   ptyb2  ptyq5  ptyv8    radio18  sbpcd3      sg10     tty34  ttyc7  ttyra  ttywd    vbi8    vcsa26   video44

agpgart        fd0u1120   hdb17  hdf16      isdnctrl7   ptyb3  ptyq6  ptyv9    radio19  scd0        sg11     tty35  ttyc8  ttyrb  ttywe    vbi9    vcsa27   video45

amidi          fd0u1440   hdb18  hdf17      isdninfo    ptyb4  ptyq7  ptyva    radio2   scd1        sg12     tty36  ttyc9  ttyrc  ttywf    vc      vcsa28   video46

ataraid        fd0u1600   hdb19  hdf18      jbm         ptyb5  ptyq8  ptyvb    radio20  scd10       sg13     tty37  ttyca  ttyrd  ttyx0    vcc     vcsa29   video47

atibm          fd0u1680   hdb2   hdf19      kmem        ptyb6  ptyq9  ptyvc    radio21  scd11       sg14     tty38  ttycb  ttyre  ttyx1    vcs     vcsa3    video48

audio          fd0u1722   hdb20  hdf2       kmsg        ptyb7  ptyqa  ptyvd    radio22  scd12       sg15     tty39  ttycc  ttyrf  ttyx2    vcs0    vcsa30   video49

audio1         fd0u1743   hdb3   hdf20      lmscd       ptyb8  ptyqb  ptyve    radio23  scd13       sg16     tty4   ttycd  ttys0  ttyx3    vcs1    vcsa31   video5

audio2         fd0u1760   hdb4   hdf3       log         ptyb9  ptyqc  ptyvf    radio24  scd14       sg2      tty40  ttyce  ttys1  ttyx4    vcs12   vcsa32   video50

audio3         fd0u1840   hdb5   hdf4       logibm      ptyba  ptyqd  ptyw0    radio25  scd15       sg3      tty41  ttycf  ttys2  ttyx5    vcs13   vcsa33   video51

audioctl       fd0u1920   hdb6   hdf5       loop0       ptybb  ptyqe  ptyw1    radio26  scd16       sg4      tty42  ttyd0  ttys3  ttyx6    vcs14   vcsa34   video52

aztcd0         fd0u2880   hdb7   hdf6       loop1       ptybc  ptyqf  ptyw2    radio27  scd2        sg5      tty43  ttyd1  ttys4  ttyx7    vcs15   vcsa35   video53

bpcd           fd0u3200   hdb8   hdf7       loop2       ptybd  ptyr0  ptyw3    radio28  scd3        sg6      tty44  ttyd2  ttys5  ttyx8    vcs16   vcsa36   video54

cciss          fd0u3520   hdb9   hdf8       loop3       ptybe  ptyr1  ptyw4    radio29  scd4        sg7      tty45  ttyd3  ttys6  ttyx9    vcs17   vcsa37   video55

cdrom          fd0u360    hdc    hdf9       loop4       ptybf  ptyr2  ptyw5    radio3   scd5        sg8      tty46  ttyd4  ttys7  ttyxa    vcs18   vcsa38   video56

cdroms         fd0u3840   hdc1   hdg        loop5       ptyc0  ptyr3  ptyw6    radio30  scd6        sg9      tty47  ttyd5  ttys8  ttyxb    vcs19   vcsa39   video57

cdrw           fd0u720    hdc10  hdg1       loop6       ptyc1  ptyr4  ptyw7    radio31  scd7        shm      tty48  ttyd6  ttys9  ttyxc    vcs2    vcsa4    video58

cdu535         fd0u800    hdc11  hdg10      loop7       ptyc2  ptyr5  ptyw8    radio32  scd8        sjcd     tty49  ttyd7  ttysa  ttyxd    vcs20   vcsa40   video59

cm206cd0       fd0u820    hdc12  hdg11      lp0         ptyc3  ptyr6  ptyw9    radio33  scd9        smpte0   tty5   ttyd8  ttysb  ttyxe    vcs21   vcsa41   video6

console        fd0u830    hdc13  hdg12      lp1         ptyc4  ptyr7  ptywa    radio34  sda10       smpte1   tty50  ttyd9  ttysc  ttyxf    vcs22   vcsa42   video60

core           fd1        hdc14  hdg13      lp2         ptyc5  ptyr8  ptywb    radio35  sda11       smpte2   tty51  ttyda  ttysd  ttyy0    vcs23   vcsa43   video61

dev            fd1CompaQ  hdc15  hdg14      mcd         ptyc6  ptyr9  ptywc    radio36  sda12       smpte3   tty52  ttydb  ttyse  ttyy1    vcs24   vcsa44   video62

discs          fd1d360    hdc16  hdg15      mcdx        ptyc7  ptyra  ptywd    radio37  sda13       snd      tty53  ttydc  ttysf  ttyy2    vcs25   vcsa45   video63

dmmidi         fd1h1200   hdc17  hdg16      mcdx0       ptyc8  ptyrb  ptywe    radio38  sda14       sndstat  tty54  ttydd  ttyt0  ttyy3    vcs26   vcsa46   video7

dsp            fd1h1440   hdc18  hdg17      mcdx1       ptyc9  ptyrc  ptywf    radio39  sda15       sonycd   tty55  ttyde  ttyt1  ttyy4    vcs27   vcsa47   video8

dsp1           fd1h1476   hdc19  hdg18      mcdx2       ptyca  ptyrd  ptyx0    radio4   sda2        sound    tty56  ttydf  ttyt2  ttyy5    vcs28   vcsa48   video9

dsp2           fd1h1494   hdc2   hdg19      mcdx3       ptycb  ptyre  ptyx1    radio40  sda3        sr0      tty57  ttye0  ttyt3  ttyy6    vcs29   vcsa49   vttuner

dsp3           fd1h1600   hdc20  hdg2       mcdx4       ptycc  ptyrf  ptyx2    radio41  sda4        sr1      tty58  ttye1  ttyt4  ttyy7    vcs3    vcsa5    vtx

eda            fd1h360    hdc3   hdg20      mem         ptycd  ptys0  ptyx3    radio42  sda5        sr10     tty59  ttye2  ttyt5  ttyy8    vcs30   vcsa50   vtx0

eda1           fd1h410    hdc4   hdg3       midi        ptyce  ptys1  ptyx4    radio43  sda6        sr11     tty6   ttye3  ttyt6  ttyy9    vcs31   vcsa51   vtx1

eda2           fd1h420    hdc5   hdg4       midi0       ptycf  ptys2  ptyx5    radio44  sda7        sr12     tty60  ttye4  ttyt7  ttyya    vcs32   vcsa52   vtx10

eda3           fd1h720    hdc6   hdg5       midi00      ptyd0  ptys3  ptyx6    radio45  sda8        sr13     tty61  ttye5  ttyt8  ttyyb    vcs33   vcsa53   vtx11

eda4           fd1h880    hdc7   hdg6       midi01      ptyd1  ptys4  ptyx7    radio46  sda9        sr14     tty62  ttye6  ttyt9  ttyyc    vcs34   vcsa54   vtx12

eda5           fd1u1040   hdc8   hdg7       midi02      ptyd2  ptys5  ptyx8    radio47  sdb         sr15     tty63  ttye7  ttyta  ttyyd    vcs35   vcsa55   vtx13

eda6           fd1u1120   hdc9   hdg8       midi03      ptyd3  ptys6  ptyx9    radio48  sdb1        sr16     tty7   ttye8  ttytb  ttyye    vcs36   vcsa56   vtx14

eda7           fd1u1440   hdd    hdg9       midi1       ptyd4  ptys7  ptyxa    radio49  sdb10       sr2      tty8   ttye9  ttytc  ttyyf    vcs37   vcsa57   vtx15

eda8           fd1u1600   hdd1   hdh        midi2       ptyd5  ptys8  ptyxb    radio5   sdb11       sr3      tty9   ttyea  ttytd  ttyz0    vcs38   vcsa58   vtx16

edb            fd1u1680   hdd10  hdh1       midi3       ptyd6  ptys9  ptyxc    radio50  sdb12       sr4      ttyS0  ttyeb  ttyte  ttyz1    vcs39   vcsa59   vtx17

edb1           fd1u1722   hdd11  hdh10      misc        ptyd7  ptysa  ptyxd    radio51  sdb13       sr5      ttyS1  ttyec  ttytf  ttyz2    vcs4    vcsa6    vtx18

edb2           fd1u1743   hdd12  hdh11      mixer       ptyd8  ptysb  ptyxe    radio52  sdb14       sr6      ttyS2  ttyed  ttyu0  ttyz3    vcs40   vcsa60   vtx19

edb3           fd1u1760   hdd13  hdh12      mixer1      ptyd9  ptysc  ptyxf    radio53  sdb15       sr7      ttyS3  ttyee  ttyu1  ttyz4    vcs41   vcsa61   vtx2

edb4           fd1u1840   hdd14  hdh13      mixer2      ptyda  ptysd  ptyy0    radio54  sdb2        sr8      ttyS4  ttyef  ttyu2  ttyz5    vcs42   vcsa62   vtx20

edb5           fd1u1920   hdd15  hdh14      mixer3      ptydb  ptyse  ptyy1    radio55  sdb3        sr9      ttyS5  ttyp0  ttyu3  ttyz6    vcs43   vcsa63   vtx21

edb6           fd1u2880   hdd16  hdh15      mpu401data  ptydc  ptysf  ptyy2    radio56  sdb4        st0      ttyS6  ttyp1  ttyu4  ttyz7    vcs44   vcsa7    vtx22

edb7           fd1u3200   hdd17  hdh16      mpu401stat  ptydd  ptyt0  ptyy3    radio57  sdb5        st0a     ttyS7  ttyp2  ttyu5  ttyz8    vcs45   video    vtx23

edb8           fd1u3520   hdd18  hdh17      nst0        ptyde  ptyt1  ptyy4    radio58  sdb6        st0l     ttya0  ttyp3  ttyu6  ttyz9    vcs46   video0   vtx24

fb0            fd1u360    hdd19  hdh18      nst0a       ptydf  ptyt2  ptyy5    radio59  sdb7        st0m     ttya1  ttyp4  ttyu7  ttyza    vcs47   video1   vtx25

fb0autodetect  fd1u3840   hdd2   hdh19      nst0l       ptye0  ptyt3  ptyy6    radio6   sdb8        st1      ttya2  ttyp5  ttyu8  ttyzb    vcs48   video10  vtx26

fb0current     fd1u720    hdd20  hdh2       nst0m       ptye1  ptyt4  ptyy7    radio60  sdb9        st1a     ttya3  ttyp6  ttyu9  ttyzc    vcs49   video11  vtx27

fb1            fd1u800    hdd3   hdh20      nst1        ptye2  ptyt5  ptyy8    radio61  sdc         st1l     ttya4  ttyp7  ttyua  ttyzd    vcs5    video12  vtx28

fb1autodetect  fd1u820    hdd4   hdh3       nst1a       ptye3  ptyt6  ptyy9    radio62  sdc1        st1m     ttya5  ttyp8  ttyub  ttyze    vcs50   video13  vtx29

fb1current     fd1u830    hdd5   hdh4       nst1l       ptye4  ptyt7  ptyya    radio63  sdc10       stderr   ttya6  ttyp9  ttyuc  ttyzf    vcs51   video14  vtx3

fb2            floppy     hdd6   hdh5       nst1m       ptye5  ptyt8  ptyyb    radio7   sdc11       stdin    ttya7  ttypa  ttyud  urandom  vcs52   video15  vtx30

fb2autodetect  full       hdd7   hdh6       null        ptye6  ptyt9  ptyyc    radio8   sdc12       stdout   ttya8  ttypb  ttyue  vbi      vcs53   video16  vtx31

fb2current     gscd0      hdd8   hdh7       nvidia      ptye7  ptyta  ptyyd    radio9   sdc13       tts      ttya9  ttypc  ttyuf  vbi0     vcs54   video17  vtx4

fb3            hda        hdd9   hdh8       nvidia0     ptye8  ptytb  ptyye    ram      sdc14       tty      ttyaa  ttypd  ttyv0  vbi1     vcs55   video18  vtx5

fb3autodetect  hda1       hde    hdh9       nvidiactl   ptye9  ptytc  ptyyf    ram0     sdc15       tty0     ttyab  ttype  ttyv1  vbi10    vcs56   video19  vtx6

fb3current     hda10      hde1   ida        optcd       ptyea  ptytd  ptyz0    ram1     sdc2        tty1     ttyac  ttypf  ttyv2  vbi11    vcs57   video2   vtx7

fb4            hda11      hde10  ide        par0        ptyeb  ptyte  ptyz1    ram10    sdc3        tty10    ttyad  ttyq0  ttyv3  vbi12    vcs58   video20  vtx8

fb4autodetect  hda12      hde11  initctl    par1        ptyec  ptytf  ptyz2    ram11    sdc4        tty11    ttyae  ttyq1  ttyv4  vbi13    vcs59   video21  vtx9

fb4current     hda13      hde12  inportbm   par2        ptyed  ptyu0  ptyz3    ram12    sdc5        tty12    ttyaf  ttyq2  ttyv5  vbi14    vcs6    video22  winradio0

fb5            hda14      hde13  input      port        ptyee  ptyu1  ptyz4    ram13    sdc6        tty13    ttyb0  ttyq3  ttyv6  vbi15    vcs60   video23  winradio1

fb5autodetect  hda15      hde14  ippp0      psaux       ptyef  ptyu2  ptyz5    ram14    sdc7        tty14    ttyb1  ttyq4  ttyv7  vbi16    vcs61   video24  xda

fb5current     hda16      hde15  ippp1      ptmx        ptyp0  ptyu3  ptyz6    ram15    sdc8        tty15    ttyb2  ttyq5  ttyv8  vbi17    vcs62   video25  xda1

fb6            hda17      hde16  ippp2      pts         ptyp1  ptyu4  ptyz7    ram16    sdc9        tty16    ttyb3  ttyq6  ttyv9  vbi18    vcs63   video26  xda2

fb6autodetect  hda18      hde17  ippp3      pty         ptyp2  ptyu5  ptyz8    ram2     sdd         tty17    ttyb4  ttyq7  ttyva  vbi19    vcs7    video27  xda3

fb6current     hda19      hde18  ippp4      ptya0       ptyp3  ptyu6  ptyz9    ram3     sdd1        tty18    ttyb5  ttyq8  ttyvb  vbi2     vcsa    video28  xda4

fb7            hda2       hde19  ippp5      ptya1       ptyp4  ptyu7  ptyza    ram4     sdd10       tty19    ttyb6  ttyq9  ttyvc  vbi20    vcsa0   video29  xda5

fb7autodetect  hda20      hde2   ippp6      ptya2       ptyp5  ptyu8  ptyzb    ram5     sdd11       tty2     ttyb7  ttyqa  ttyvd  vbi21    vcsa1   video3   xda6

fb7current     hda3       hde20  ippp7      ptya3       ptyp6  ptyu9  ptyzc    ram6     sdd12       tty20    ttyb8  ttyqb  ttyve  vbi22    vcsa12  video30  xda7

fd             hda4       hde3   isdn0      ptya4       ptyp7  ptyua  ptyzd    ram7     sdd13       tty21    ttyb9  ttyqc  ttyvf  vbi23    vcsa13  video31  xda8

fd0            hda5       hde4   isdn1      ptya5       ptyp8  ptyub  ptyze    ram8     sdd14       tty22    ttyba  ttyqd  ttyw0  vbi24    vcsa14  video32  xdb

fd0CompaQ      hda6       hde5   isdn2      ptya6       ptyp9  ptyuc  ptyzf    ram9     sdd15       tty23    ttybb  ttyqe  ttyw1  vbi25    vcsa15  video33  xdb1

fd0d360        hda7       hde6   isdn3      ptya7       ptypa  ptyud  radio    random   sdd2        tty24    ttybc  ttyqf  ttyw2  vbi26    vcsa16  video34  xdb2

fd0h1200       hda8       hde7   isdn4      ptya8       ptypb  ptyue  radio0   rd       sdd3        tty25    ttybd  ttyr0  ttyw3  vbi27    vcsa17  video35  xdb3

fd0h1440       hda9       hde8   isdn5      ptya9       ptypc  ptyuf  radio1   rmidi0   sdd4        tty26    ttybe  ttyr1  ttyw4  vbi28    vcsa18  video36  xdb4

fd0h1476       hdb        hde9   isdn6      ptyaa       ptypd  ptyv0  radio10  rmidi1   sdd5        tty27    ttybf  ttyr2  ttyw5  vbi29    vcsa19  video37  xdb5

fd0h1494       hdb1       hdf    isdn7      ptyab       ptype  ptyv1  radio11  rmidi2   sdd6        tty28    ttyc0  ttyr3  ttyw6  vbi3     vcsa2   video38  xdb6

fd0h1600       hdb10      hdf1   isdnctrl0  ptyac       ptypf  ptyv2  radio12  rmidi3   sdd7        tty29    ttyc1  ttyr4  ttyw7  vbi30    vcsa20  video39  xdb7

fd0h360        hdb11      hdf10  isdnctrl1  ptyad       ptyq0  ptyv3  radio13  rtc      sdd8        tty3     ttyc2  ttyr5  ttyw8  vbi31    vcsa21  video4   xdb8

fd0h410        hdb12      hdf11  isdnctrl2  ptyae       ptyq1  ptyv4  radio14  sbpcd    sdd9        tty30    ttyc3  ttyr6  ttyw9  vbi4     vcsa22  video40  zero

fd0h420        hdb13      hdf12  isdnctrl3  ptyaf       ptyq2  ptyv5  radio15  sbpcd0   sequencer   tty31    ttyc4  ttyr7  ttywa  vbi5     vcsa23  video41

fd0h720        hdb14      hdf13  isdnctrl4  ptyb0       ptyq3  ptyv6  radio16  sbpcd1   sequencer2  tty32    ttyc5  ttyr8  ttywb  vbi6     vcsa24  video42

```

anche io udev....

p.s.perdonatemi il post lunghissimo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Raffo: da te qualcosa non funziona

----------

## saxtro

beh quelli ora non li ho più

```

bash-2.05b# ls /dev/ |wc -l

676

bash-2.05b# ls /dev/

admmidi  ptyaa  ptyee  ptyt2  ptyx6       tty21  ttyaa  ttyee  ttyt2  ttyx6

adsp     ptyab  ptyef  ptyt3  ptyx7       tty22  ttyab  ttyef  ttyt3  ttyx7

amidi    ptyac  ptyp0  ptyt4  ptyx8       tty23  ttyac  ttyp0  ttyt4  ttyx8

audio    ptyad  ptyp1  ptyt5  ptyx9       tty24  ttyad  ttyp1  ttyt5  ttyx9

cdrom    ptyae  ptyp2  ptyt6  ptyxa       tty25  ttyae  ttyp2  ttyt6  ttyxa

cdrom1   ptyaf  ptyp3  ptyt7  ptyxb       tty26  ttyaf  ttyp3  ttyt7  ttyxb

cdroms   ptyb0  ptyp4  ptyt8  ptyxc       tty27  ttyb0  ttyp4  ttyt8  ttyxc

cdrw     ptyb1  ptyp5  ptyt9  ptyxd       tty28  ttyb1  ttyp5  ttyt9  ttyxd

cdrw1    ptyb2  ptyp6  ptyta  ptyxe       tty29  ttyb2  ttyp6  ttyta  ttyxe

console  ptyb3  ptyp7  ptytb  ptyxf       tty3   ttyb3  ttyp7  ttytb  ttyxf

core     ptyb4  ptyp8  ptytc  ptyy0       tty30  ttyb4  ttyp8  ttytc  ttyy0

discs    ptyb5  ptyp9  ptytd  ptyy1       tty31  ttyb5  ttyp9  ttytd  ttyy1

dmmidi   ptyb6  ptypa  ptyte  ptyy2       tty32  ttyb6  ttypa  ttyte  ttyy2

dri      ptyb7  ptypb  ptytf  ptyy3       tty33  ttyb7  ttypb  ttytf  ttyy3

dsp      ptyb8  ptypc  ptyu0  ptyy4       tty34  ttyb8  ttypc  ttyu0  ttyy4

dvd      ptyb9  ptypd  ptyu1  ptyy5       tty35  ttyb9  ttypd  ttyu1  ttyy5

dvdrw    ptyba  ptype  ptyu2  ptyy6       tty36  ttyba  ttype  ttyu2  ttyy6

fd       ptybb  ptypf  ptyu3  ptyy7       tty37  ttybb  ttypf  ttyu3  ttyy7

fd0      ptybc  ptyq0  ptyu4  ptyy8       tty38  ttybc  ttyq0  ttyu4  ttyy8

floppy   ptybd  ptyq1  ptyu5  ptyy9       tty39  ttybd  ttyq1  ttyu5  ttyy9

full     ptybe  ptyq2  ptyu6  ptyya       tty4   ttybe  ttyq2  ttyu6  ttyya

hda      ptybf  ptyq3  ptyu7  ptyyb       tty40  ttybf  ttyq3  ttyu7  ttyyb

hda1     ptyc0  ptyq4  ptyu8  ptyyc       tty41  ttyc0  ttyq4  ttyu8  ttyyc

hda2     ptyc1  ptyq5  ptyu9  ptyyd       tty42  ttyc1  ttyq5  ttyu9  ttyyd

hda3     ptyc2  ptyq6  ptyua  ptyye       tty43  ttyc2  ttyq6  ttyua  ttyye

hdb      ptyc3  ptyq7  ptyub  ptyyf       tty44  ttyc3  ttyq7  ttyub  ttyyf

hdb1     ptyc4  ptyq8  ptyuc  ptyz0       tty45  ttyc4  ttyq8  ttyuc  ttyz0

hdc      ptyc5  ptyq9  ptyud  ptyz1       tty46  ttyc5  ttyq9  ttyud  ttyz1

hdd      ptyc6  ptyqa  ptyue  ptyz2       tty47  ttyc6  ttyqa  ttyue  ttyz2

i2c      ptyc7  ptyqb  ptyuf  ptyz3       tty48  ttyc7  ttyqb  ttyuf  ttyz3

i2c-0    ptyc8  ptyqc  ptyv0  ptyz4       tty49  ttyc8  ttyqc  ttyv0  ttyz4

i2c-1    ptyc9  ptyqd  ptyv1  ptyz5       tty5   ttyc9  ttyqd  ttyv1  ttyz5

ide      ptyca  ptyqe  ptyv2  ptyz6       tty50  ttyca  ttyqe  ttyv2  ttyz6

initctl  ptycb  ptyqf  ptyv3  ptyz7       tty51  ttycb  ttyqf  ttyv3  ttyz7

input    ptycc  ptyr0  ptyv4  ptyz8       tty52  ttycc  ttyr0  ttyv4  ttyz8

kmem     ptycd  ptyr1  ptyv5  ptyz9       tty53  ttycd  ttyr1  ttyv5  ttyz9

kmsg     ptyce  ptyr2  ptyv6  ptyza       tty54  ttyce  ttyr2  ttyv6  ttyza

log      ptycf  ptyr3  ptyv7  ptyzb       tty55  ttycf  ttyr3  ttyv7  ttyzb

loop     ptyd0  ptyr4  ptyv8  ptyzc       tty56  ttyd0  ttyr4  ttyv8  ttyzc

loop0    ptyd1  ptyr5  ptyv9  ptyzd       tty57  ttyd1  ttyr5  ttyv9  ttyzd

loop1    ptyd2  ptyr6  ptyva  ptyze       tty58  ttyd2  ttyr6  ttyva  ttyze

loop2    ptyd3  ptyr7  ptyvb  ptyzf       tty59  ttyd3  ttyr7  ttyvb  ttyzf

loop3    ptyd4  ptyr8  ptyvc  random      tty6   ttyd4  ttyr8  ttyvc  urandom

loop4    ptyd5  ptyr9  ptyvd  sequencer   tty60  ttyd5  ttyr9  ttyvd  vc

loop5    ptyd6  ptyra  ptyve  sequencer2  tty61  ttyd6  ttyra  ttyve  vcc

loop6    ptyd7  ptyrb  ptyvf  shm         tty62  ttyd7  ttyrb  ttyvf  vcs

loop7    ptyd8  ptyrc  ptyw0  snd         tty63  ttyd8  ttyrc  ttyw0  vcs1

lp0      ptyd9  ptyrd  ptyw1  sndstat     tty7   ttyd9  ttyrd  ttyw1  vcs12

mem      ptyda  ptyre  ptyw2  sound       tty8   ttyda  ttyre  ttyw2  vcs2

midi     ptydb  ptyrf  ptyw3  stderr      tty9   ttydb  ttyrf  ttyw3  vcs3

misc     ptydc  ptys0  ptyw4  stdin       ttyS0  ttydc  ttys0  ttyw4  vcs4

mixer    ptydd  ptys1  ptyw5  stdout      ttyS1  ttydd  ttys1  ttyw5  vcs5

null     ptyde  ptys2  ptyw6  tts         ttyS2  ttyde  ttys2  ttyw6  vcs6

port     ptydf  ptys3  ptyw7  tty         ttyS3  ttydf  ttys3  ttyw7  vcs7

psaux    ptye0  ptys4  ptyw8  tty0        ttyS4  ttye0  ttys4  ttyw8  vcsa

ptmx     ptye1  ptys5  ptyw9  tty1        ttyS5  ttye1  ttys5  ttyw9  vcsa1

pts      ptye2  ptys6  ptywa  tty10       ttyS6  ttye2  ttys6  ttywa  vcsa12

pty      ptye3  ptys7  ptywb  tty11       ttyS7  ttye3  ttys7  ttywb  vcsa2

ptya0    ptye4  ptys8  ptywc  tty12       ttya0  ttye4  ttys8  ttywc  vcsa3

ptya1    ptye5  ptys9  ptywd  tty13       ttya1  ttye5  ttys9  ttywd  vcsa4

ptya2    ptye6  ptysa  ptywe  tty14       ttya2  ttye6  ttysa  ttywe  vcsa5

ptya3    ptye7  ptysb  ptywf  tty15       ttya3  ttye7  ttysb  ttywf  vcsa6

ptya4    ptye8  ptysc  ptyx0  tty16       ttya4  ttye8  ttysc  ttyx0  vcsa7

ptya5    ptye9  ptysd  ptyx1  tty17       ttya5  ttye9  ttysd  ttyx1  zero

ptya6    ptyea  ptyse  ptyx2  tty18       ttya6  ttyea  ttyse  ttyx2

ptya7    ptyeb  ptysf  ptyx3  tty19       ttya7  ttyeb  ttysf  ttyx3

ptya8    ptyec  ptyt0  ptyx4  tty2        ttya8  ttyec  ttyt0  ttyx4

ptya9    ptyed  ptyt1  ptyx5  tty20       ttya9  ttyed  ttyt1  ttyx5

bash-2.05b#

```

sto nella stessa barca di Cazzantonio, cercherò di indagare con i mezzi a mia disposizione del perchè della discrepanza di valori tra raffo, me e cazzantonio, e fabius (solo 194...)

grazie a tutti

:ciao:

----------

## saxtro

@Raffo

quando ho modificato il file /etc/conf.d/rc seguendo le istruzioni della guida che ho linchato nel primo post la metà dei device sono spariti da meLast edited by saxtro on Thu Apr 07, 2005 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Raffo: da te qualcosa non funziona

 

si infatti si, ma nn me ne sarei mai accorto se nn fosse stato per questo topic... ora devo scoprire cosa... da dove parto??

N.B. NON ho malfunzionamenti, a parte l'errore al boot di alsa che ancora nn sono riuscito a risolvere...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> sto nella stessa barca di Cazzantonio, cercherò di indagare con i mezzi a mia disposizione del perchè della discrepanza di valori tra raffo, me e cazzantonio, e fabius (solo 194...)
> 
> grazie a tutti
> 
> :ciao:

 

Se cerchi c'e' un post in cui ne discurtavamo e avevamo risolto con delle regole udev per le tty e pty

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> si infatti si, ma nn me ne sarei mai accorto se nn fosse stato per questo topic... ora devo scoprire cosa... da dove parto??

 

Sei sicuro di avere editato il file rc e apportato le modifiche?

----------

## saxtro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> cut
> 
> Se cerchi c'e' un post in cui ne discurtavamo e avevamo risolto con delle regole udev per le tty e pty

 

si lo ricordo è stato quello il thread da cui mi venne il pallino di mettere udev solo che con la funzione cerca "udev" nel forum italiano mi sono uscite tre pagine di thread, le ho spluciate quasi con attenzione ma non l'ho ritrovato....

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di avere editato il file rc e apportato le modifiche?

 

nn ricordo, cmq ho editato quel file, ho trovato che RC_DEVICE_TARBALL era impostato su yes invece che no, controllo che nn ci siano altre cose errate....

----------

## Raffo

ho riavviato ed ora sono a 657 items, 644 files che sono praticamente tutti pty e tty...

----------

## oRDeX

```
(root@punx /dev#) ls |grep -v tty |grep -v pty |wc -l

218

```

Con questo controllo credo di essere apposto...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Con questo controllo credo di essere apposto...

 

```
ale@star_platinum ale $ ls |grep -v tty |grep -v pty |wc -l

103
```

----------

## fabius

```
# ls /dev |grep -v tty |grep -v pty |wc -l

122

```

Penso che c'entra anche la versione di udev: io ho la 056 (risolve molti problemucci di permessi rispetto all'ultima stabile).

----------

## saxtro

eccolo qua l'ho ritrovato, fabius potresti controllare nel file:

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

```

# pty devices

KERNEL="pty[p-za-e][0-9a-f]*", NAME="pty/m%n"

#, SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="tty[p-za-e][0-9a-f]*", NAME="pty/s%n"

#, SYMLINK="%k"

```

come suggerito lì da GhePeU ?

----------

## fabius

Nel mio /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules ho

```
# pty devices

KERNEL="ptmx",                  NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666"

KERNEL="pty[p-za-e][0-9a-f]*",  NAME="pty/m%n", SYMLINK="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL="tty[p-za-e][0-9a-f]*",  NAME="pty/s%n", SYMLINK="%k", GROUP="tty"
```

però nel config del kernel

```
# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set
```

----------

## saxtro

```

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/ |wc -l

153

bash-2.05b$           

```

ho ricompilato il kernel togliendo il supporto come fabius ed ecco qua!

(edit: non è che ora sono troppo pochi?  :Question:   )

----------

